# Looking for a plant...



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

My 40-Long is getting pretty difficult to plant. The stem plants don't get to grow very tall before I have to trim them and the non-foreground Rosette type plants that I have tried have all been too big. I have Crypt Undulatus and Crypt Wendtii which work, but I want something different. I have Saggitaria Subulata in right now, but I'm not sure how much I'm going to like it since Dwarf Sag is going to be my carpet. I'd like a Sword-ish plant or two that don't get bigger than a foot. I love the bigger melon swords and madagascar lace, etc but they just get WAY too big for this shallow tank. 

Please help meeee!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are several species of java ferns..some grow to about 12"..there are also some species of crypt that get a little taller ....and some larger anubias as well....


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Dwarf chain swords work great and they stay smaller


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

I ordered an Ozelot Sword. They supposedly get to be 16" tall or so, which should be about perfect. Did a pretty big scape change on my 40 long last night...pretty excited to finally get this tank looking good. just gotta wait for my sag to take over.


----------

